

Tips and Tricks Learned Releasing an Hybrid App Using Steroids.js - marcgg
http://marcgg.com/blog/2014/04/09/phonegap-steroids-hybrid-native-app-tips/

======
Ezku
One of the Steroids devs here.

Nice job, Marc. Your thoughts on the subject are much appreciated. Thanks for
your kind words on the tutorials!

As for the pain points you had along the way - we feel you and are working
toward improving the development experience. Rest assured that the amount of
assorted tricks you need to learn to develop a premium application with
Steroids will be going down.

The project file structure will be improved to make it easier to tell what
parts an app consists of. The focus will be on presenting Angular modules as
units of functionality. We find that dealing with preloaded views is
cumbersome at the moment, and view handling altogether is ripe for a bit of
restructuring.

We also believe that there could be more approachable ways for reacting to eg.
the application resume event you mentioned, and for communicating between
views. An application that consists of several views each running their own JS
environment gets surprisingly tricky to get right, and is not a problem you
would prefer to be solving when trying to get your app idea off the ground.
For instance, you want to have a bit of data that's persisted to localStorage
but that gets rendered to multiple views; in this case you'll want to notify
the other views in case any changes occur. Currently, implementing this
behaviour must be done essentially manually by our users. Steroids Add-ons
implements a few measures to improve the situation behind the curtains, but we
don't have something to offer everyone at the moment. For this, and for other
use cases where you need to deal with asynchronous and non-local data access,
we're brewing solutions right now.

Thanks for the valuable feedback. _b

~~~
marcgg
For the record, the overall development experience improved a lot since
August, and I'm sure it'll keep improving, so I'm not surprised by your
comment :)

Looking forward to what will be made available in the future!

------
c23gooey
This is an awesome list of suggestions for any mobile web app. Thank you!

------
youngkasi
Great tips, appreciate it.

~~~
marcgg
Thanks ! Glad it can be of help, I was really annoyed that such an article
didn't exist (or at least I didn't find it) when I started.

------
TomiHiltunen
Congratulations for the App of The Month award!

~~~
marcgg
thanks!

------
EmilandDC
Good insights Marc!

~~~
marcgg
Thanks !

